
Scoble: Facebook identities on VR are the biggest strategy tax of all time - Kroeler
https://nwn.blogs.com/nwn/2020/08/scoble-oculus-facebook-vr-business-strategy-tax.html
======
pinewurst
I didn't realize Scoble was still alive - was almost going to submit "(2008)"
:)

